# הקרדיטים שלנו



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

הקרדיטים שלנו


----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

ההצעה 
נסענו לקרובי משפחה בלונדון בכריסמס אז הוא החליט להפתיע בגיחה קצרה לפריז
לסילבסטר והציע


----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

איפור 
מיכל לסמן עשתה לי את האיפור
למען גילוי נאות מיכל היא חברה אבל לא הייתי בוחרת באף אחת אחרת גם אם היא לא הייתה
היא פשוט מדהימה


----------



## tintintin1 (11/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

שיער 
כרמל יהלום את פשוט מדהימה!!!
הרגשתי שאני יושבת עם עוד חברה היה לי כיף והתוצאה הייתה מדהימה


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

כרמל יהלום 
כרמל גם עשתה תסרוקת ואיפור למלוות היפות שלי
היא הייתה איתנו מ9 וחצי בבוקר כדי להספיק לעשות לי שיער ושיער איפור למלוות כדי שהן יוכלו לצאת איתנו
היא פשוט בחורה מוכשרת מצחיקה וסבלנית


----------



## yoli (10/9/12)

מהממת!


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

והסיכות לשיער 
את הסיכות לשיער קניתי באינטרנט בחנות שנקראת מכופתרות
אני חייבת להגיד שאף פעם לא קניתי באינטרנט וקיבלתי יחס כל כך אישי 
בערך יום אחרי שהזמנתי אבישג התקשרה שאלה אותי לגבי צבעים ואם זה לחתונה
קיבלתי את הסיכות בזמן עם פתק אישי ומקסים ומתנה - סבון בצורת כפתור


----------



## yoli (10/9/12)

מקסים..


----------



## כרמל יהלום (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

איך שכחתי מסיבת רווקות 
חשבתי לעשות מסיבת רווקות בוילה או לופט כי אני לא אוהבת את כל המפעילות למינהן אבל גם לא רציתי לעשוק את החברות 
בסופו של דבר בהמלצת מישהי בפורום סגרנו עם הבריכה בגג של מלון מרינה
ההחלטה הכי טובה כולם היו מדהימים כל הזמן הגיעו ברמנים ונתנו לנו צ'ייסרים חינם ועשו איתנו שמייח 
ממליצה בחום
את המסיבה ארגנו אחותי הקטנה והחברה הכי טובה הם קבעו מקום יצרו משחקים והיו פשוט מדהימות הן הורידו את הנטל (הן היו המלוות)


----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

ומקווה 
הלכתי למקווה הפרדס ברמת השרון... מומלת בחום המקום מריח ונראה כמו ספא
הבלניות מקסימות ויש חדר ומקווה נפרד לכלות (בחדר יש גם ג'קוזי) פשוט מומלץ


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (10/9/12)

את זוכרת את הכתובת המדויקת של המקווה?


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

בטח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגעתי למקווה דרך האתר http://mikve.net/mikve.asp?id=388 הלכתי לראות והתאהבתי


----------



## daimond1 (10/9/12)

גם הייתי שם ואני מאוד ממליצה! 
לגבי הכתובת: כדאי להתקשר, יש את הטלפון באינטרנט אבל הכתובת שם לא נכונה.


----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

שמלה 
במקרה בחיפושי אחר שמלה בדיזינגוף נתקלתי בחנות של המעצבת ליה
וזו הייתה השמלה היחידה שמדדתי פשוט התאהבתי... 
ליה והתופרת שלה טניה מקסימות חביבות ואדיבות היה לי כל כך כיף להגיע למדידות.
כולם בחתונה החמיאו לי על השמלה 
אני פשוט מודה לליה וטניה על השמלה המדהימה שלי


----------



## tintintin1 (9/9/12)

העליונית וההינומה


----------



## אביה המואביה (9/9/12)

אהבתי את הקשר בין.. 
הסגול בשמלה שלך לסגול בעניבה שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מהמם!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/9/12)

גם אני אהבתי את התיאום!


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאוד אוהבת סגול אז הייתה לנו חתונה סגולה


----------



## TheSecretWithin (10/9/12)

שמלה מהממת!!!


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

תודה


----------



## simplicity83 (11/9/12)

מזל טוב!! 
מקסים מקסים מקסים 
מצטרפת למחמאות של כולן, ההתאמה ביניכם מהממת,
בחתונות חו״ליות זה כמעט בייסיק ופה זה משום מה פחות נהוג..
אז כל הכבוד  
אני מתה על נגיעת הצבע בשמלה ומתה עוד יותר על ההתאמה לעניבה!

המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## tintintin1 (11/9/12)

תודה


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

הצלם 
הצלם שלנו היה ארז מינשוף כשהגענו לפגישה איתו ועם השותף שלו אייל לא ידענו מי יהיה הצלם בחתונה וזה לא שינה לנו כי שינהם היו מקסימים ומקצועיים
ארז הגיעו בדיוק בשעה שקבענו והתחיל לצלם בתור אחת שלא אוהבת להצטלם לא הרגשתי אותו ואת צלם הוידאו ישה בחדר הרגשתי כאילו אני נמצאת עם שני חברים 
אני מאוד שמחה שלקחנו אותם הם היו כל כך מקצועיים וחברות שלי והמשפחה פשוט נהנו כל כך מהם

בתמונה אנחנו ביקשנו מארז שיצלם אותנו איתו


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

קצת מקדימים 
אני ואחת המלוות המדהימות שלי


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## FayeV (10/9/12)

אתם מקסימים! 
אתם פשוט נראים מאושרים, ונשמע שהייתה לכם אחלה חתונה.
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## tintintin1 (11/9/12)

תודה


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

ועוד אחד...


----------



## lanit (10/9/12)

ארז מקסים!! 
הוא היה הצלם השני בחתונה שלנו.
בכל זמן שהסתובבתי ראיתי אותו עם חיוך ענק ומוכן לתמונה


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

המקום 
הגן השקוף - מומלץ מומלץ מומלץ
החל משירותי המשרד - נועה הייתה מקסימה וענתה על כל שאלה
ישבתי עם גלעד לפגישה מסכמת והוא נתן לנו מענה לכל דבר ששאלנו וביקשנו
מוקי השף - בטעימות מוקי ישב איתנו ענה לנו על שאלות והסביר לנו איך אפשר לשנות את המנות בהתאם ובמהלך החתונה לא הפסקנו לקבל מחמאות על האוכל אמרו שהיה פשוט אוכל טעים
אלירן  - מנהל האירוע הכי טוב!!! הוא ליווה אותי במהלך כל יום החתונה ולא נתן לי לדאוג לכלום על כל בעיה פשוט קפץ איש מדהים! הייתי כל כך לחוצה לפני החופה והוא פשוט ניסה להרגיע אותי


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## yoli (10/9/12)

נראה מעולה!


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

הדי ג'יי 
נדב אגמי מזברה
החתונה הייתה מגוונת משפחה שאוהבת מזרחית או שירי שנות ה50 60 וחברים שאוהבים רוק 
כולם אבל כולם יצאו מהחתונה ואמרו שהייתה אחלה מוזיקה 
הוא פשוט ידע איך לקרוא את כולם ועשה כיף בחתונה ולא מזיק שהוא בנאדם מאוד נחמד וזורם


----------



## פשושית1122 (10/9/12)

חייבת להגיד לגבי זברה 
הם אמנם לא היו אצלנו בחתונה, אבל הייתי ב-2 חתונות עם 2 דיג'יים שונים מזברה והמוזיקה באמת הייתה מעולה!!


----------



## אלפאבה (10/9/12)

זברה מעולים.


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

מגנטים 
נורא רציתי לעשות ביתן אבל המחירים נורא גבוהים אז "התפשרתי" על מגנטים ואני ממש לא מצטערת
בחרנו את המגנט של עדן בגלל המלצות בMIT4MIT וראיתי על מקרר של חברים מגנט ישן שנראה ממש טוב
קבענו איתו לתחילת האירוע (19:30) כבר בשבע הוא הגיע לצילומי משפחות הציג את עצמו והתחיל לצלם... ונשאר כמעט עד סוף האירוע כל הזמן צילם והוציא מגנטים פשוט מקצועי


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

הזמנות 
עשינו בפרי פרינט לקחנו עיצוב שלהם והוספנו אלמנט עיצובי שלנו (הקלטת)


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

צד אחורי


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (10/9/12)

הציטוט הפיל אותי מצחוק! 
הקראתי לבחור והוא אמר שהוא מסכים =]


----------



## Bobbachka (10/9/12)

ציטוט מקסים!!!


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

אמשיך מחר 
הולכתה לבלות קצת עם הבחור


----------



## אביה המואביה (10/9/12)

מזל טוב! 
סגול


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

טבעות 
ג'קסון


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

רב 
הרב יצחק אדלשטיין מרבנות רמת השרון
איש מקסים
בחופה הרגשתי מאוד לא טוב מרוב הלחץ מראש ביקשנו ממנו שיעשה חופה קצרה אבל הוא ראה את המצוקה שלי ואפילו קיצר ממש
הייתה הרגשה שהוא שמח בשבילנו


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

שטויות לרחבה 
את רוב השטויות קנינו בכפר גלעדי אבל הוספנו כמה דברים אם האורחים שהגיעו מחול מוהיקנים זוהרים כובעי ויקינגים ואקדחי בועות


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)




----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

לסיכום 
היה מדהים הספקים היו נהדרים והם מומלצים בחום
הפורום עזר לי המון לרוב הייתי צופה שקטה אבל כשהיו לי שאלות קיבלתי תשובות שעזרו לי מאוד

ההמלצות שלי לחתונה הן קודם כל לקחת הכל בבפרופורציות בסך הכל יום אחד ולא צריך להתחיל חיי נישואים אם מינוס
ולגבי השטויות לרחבה אני ממליצה לקחת חבר/קרוב משפחה שיתעסק עם זה ולא האולם/בר כי אצלנו הרבה דברים נעלמו ודברים חולקו בבר כשהם עדיין באריזות וממש לא אהבתי את זה
עדיף להביא את זה למישהו שאתה סומך עליו

תודה לכולם


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (10/9/12)

מזל טוב!! 
הקרדיטים ממש יפים, נראה שהייתה חתונה ממש כיפית!

שאלה קטנה בקשר לתחושה שלך בחופה (תרגישי חופשי לא לענות) - האם סתם הרגשת לא טוב או שזה היה בגלל הלחץ ממעמד החופה? האם זה עבר אחרי החופה?

תודה


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

תשובה 
אני בחורה מאוד לחוצה מטבעי אבל משום מה כל החתונה הייתי מאוד רגועה... חוץ מאשר בחופה
אני החלטתי שלא להיות בקבלת פנים הייתי צריכה קצת מנוחה והרגעות אבל כשהבחור הלך לחתום על הכתובה התחלתי להרגיש לחץ שלא הרגשתי בחיים והייתי בטוחה שאני עומדת להקיא
חשבתי שזה יעבור כשנגיע לחופה אבל מהרגע ששמו לי את ההינומה על הפנים לא הצלחתי לנשום וכל שלוק בחופה (של תירוש - ביקשתי אני לא מסוגלת לשתות יין) הרגשתי יותר ויותר גרוע
ברגע שהוא שבר את הכוס אחיות שלו קפצו עלי הורידו לי את העליונית וההינומה והרגשתי פתאום שוב טוב שמחה


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (10/9/12)

תודה על התשובה! 
שאלתי כי גם אני לחוצה מטבעי, מקווה שאצלי לא יהיה את זה...
אני ממש מנסה לחשוב איך להוריד מהלחץ ביום הזה.

אני דווקא חושבת שאולי להיות בקבלת פנים ירגיע אותי כי נפגשים עם אנשים שאוהבים וזה קצת מוריד מהמתח (נראה לי).


----------



## tintintin1 (10/9/12)

לדעתי 
אני דווקא חושבת שאם את לחוצה מטבעך עדיף לא להיות בקבלת פנים
הטעות שלי הייתה שכשהבחור הלך לחתום על הכתובה נשארתי לבד ושם הגיע הלחץ פתאום התחלתי לחשוב על מה יכול לקרות
להביא לחדר איזה חברה קרובה או קרוב משפחה אהוב
לדעתי מאוד קשה אם כל הלחת שלפני החופה להיות בקבלת פנים עם כולם עדיף לקחת את הזמן להרגע


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (10/9/12)

אעדכן אותך אחרי החתונה 
אם עזר לי להיות בקבלת הפנים


----------



## michal0208 (10/9/12)

אצלי זה עבד הפוך 
גם אני בחורה מאוד לחוצה ואחד הפחדים שלי לפני החתונה היה שאני אלחץ ולא ארגיש טוב בחופה.
אנחנו החלטנו כן להיות בקבלת פנים כי היה חשוב לנו לקבל את פני אורחינו, בנוסף, גם נכחתי בחתימת הכתובה.
אני חושבת שבגלל שהייתי בשני האירועים האלה המעבר לחופה היה לי מאוד טבעי ונוח והייתי רגועה לגמריי.
בדיעבד אני *ממש *מופתעת שהייתי כל כך רגועה!
אני חייבת לציין שמאוד נהניתי בקבלת פנים, קיבלתי המון חיבוקים ומחמאות, זה עשה לי מצב מצב רוח מעולה ומשם הכל זרם חלק.


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (10/9/12)

אני מקווה שאצלי זה יהיה בדיוק ככה, תודה!


----------



## gilguliti (10/9/12)

חשוב לדעת שההינומה נורא מחממת ועם כל הלחץ זה 
יכול לגרום ללהרגיש לא טוב, ואם לובשים עליונית אז בכלל...
אני הייתי ממש בלחץ שאני פשוט אתעלף מרוב התרגשות וחום ולחץ אז ארגנו שיהיה מאוורר בדיוק מאחורי למקרה הצורך.
בסוף לא היה צורך, החופה היתה בחוץ והיתה די גדולה אז לא היתה צפיפות של אנשים ואיכשהו הייתי הרבה יותר נינוחה ממה שדמיינתי שאהיה...
תנסי לראות איך את מתארגנת לזה מראש (מאוורר, חופה עם הרבה מקום, הינומה דקיקה/קצרה וכד')

אני לא אומרת שלא יהיה לחץ אבל אולי יהיה קצת פחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (11/9/12)

תודה! 
tintin1 - מתנצלת על החפירות בקרדיטים שלך.... אבל באמת עלו פה נקודות חשובות!

ושוב, מזל טוב!!!!!!!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (11/9/12)

tintintin1*


----------



## tintintin1 (11/9/12)

זה נושא חשוב 
בהחלט נושא חשוב שהועלה... אישית אני חושבת שהדבר הכי חשוב שיהיה מאוורר אני ביקשתי שיהיה הוא פשוט לא בדיוק היה עלי אלא על אנשים לידי
אם הייתי יכולה לנשום רוב הסיכויים שהייתי מרגישה יותר טוב ההינומה בהחלט עושה את שלה עם כל הלחץ הזה


----------



## אלפאבה (11/9/12)

גם אצלי עבד הפוך, לא לדאוג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התחלתי לחוצה, אבל המפגש עם כל מי שאהוב עליי ומוכר לי עזר מאוד (השתדלתי לבלות יותר זמן עם מי שעושה לי הכי טוב על הלב).

בדרך לחופה (באמת שזה רק כמה שניות, זה פשוט עף) ובדקה הראשונה של החופה, הדופק היה ממש מהיר- אבל אחר כך נרגע לחלוטין.

(אולי גם עזר שלא הייתה לי הינומה- יכולתי לנשום בחופשיות ולראות הכל בעיניים פקוחות לרווחה)


----------



## המרחפת (11/9/12)

אני חושבת שאת עושה נכון 
אם יושבים בחדר אז חושבים רק על זה. 
אם פוגשים אנשים אז מתעניינים בשלומם, הם מחמיאים לך על הלבוש/ השיער/ האיפור ומדברים על הא ועל דא. זו הסחת דעת מעולה מהלחץ.


----------



## simplicity83 (11/9/12)

מסכימה עם המרחפת וכל היתר! 
השלב היחידי ביום החתונה שקצת נלחצתי, היתה השעה שבין סוף ארוחת הבוקר ועד שהתחלתי להתארגן..
כי לא עשיתי כלום והיה לי זמן לחשוב 
מהרגע שנכנסתי לטלי ושגיא (איפור ושיער) הייתי כל כך רגועה, נהנינו מכל רגע!!
ואני חייבת להגיד שזה אחד הדברים שכל הזמן אמרו לי בקבלת הפנים-
כמה כיף לראות זוג רגוע ושמח. באמת שזה אחד השלבים הכי כייפים בכל היום הזה.

אפילו בחופה, למרות ההתרגשות, הסתכלנו סביב ואחד אל השני (טיפ שהדגישו הצלם והרב),
צילמנו רגעים בזכרון ונהנינו! 

ממליצה לא לוותר על אף שנייה מהחתונה - אם לא עושים עניין ממשהו,הוא לא יהיה עניין,זו הגישה שאנחנו אמרנו לעצמנו!
תחבקי,תנשקי,תשמחי עם האורחים מכל הלב ותהני משלל המחמאות הבלתי נגמרות!


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (10/9/12)

מדינה קטנה יש לנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מסתבר ששני חברים שלי היו בחתונה שלך. ראיתי בפייסבוק שהם תוייגו בתמונות מהחתונה.


----------



## tintintin1 (11/9/12)

סיקרנת אותי


----------

